# great weekend so far ""pics""



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

We got the grandkids for the weekend and went fishing yesterday eve for bullheads . Today we took the boat out and had a blast , the crappies wasn't big around 10 inchers we kept 39 of them and 6 bluegills that was 6 inchers , 1 cat that was around 1 1/2 lbs and a carp for the garden LOL. Here is a few pics enjoy

















this is the lake we fished today

























the helpers
















the proud catcher of the cat









me doing the cleaning LOL


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like you all had a lot of fun!! I bet those fish were tasty!!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks like fun but why didn't you eat the Carp or at least throw it back?

big rockpile


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

rockpile we have way too many carp here , sometimes I do smoke some and sometimes I will throw them back . but my plants and worms need to eat too


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

rags57078 said:


> rockpile we have way too many carp here , sometimes I do smoke some and sometimes I will throw them back . but my plants and worms need to eat too


You can fry them up and throw cleanings on the Garden.My wife likes them better than Catfish.I have a Bowl Full in the Refridgerator.

big rockpile


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

come on up rock we can fill a pickup in no time , I know of a place you can catch 20 an hr


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

rags57078 said:


> come on up rock we can fill a pickup in no time , I know of a place you can catch 20 an hr


Then you have a Good Supply.

Truth I'm trying to promote using Carp for what it was brought here for other than Fertilizer.

My Son can't believe I catch them on purpose.

big rockpile


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

if you want a great fight break out the ultralite rod with 4 lb test  a 3 lber will feel like a whale


----------

